# Counter Strike 1.6 MOUSE BUG



## funky105 (Aug 24, 2009)

I used to play counter strike 1.6 now i dont play it because of this mouse bug, i dont know how to fix it.
The problem : When i move my mouse ,in the game it moves later then it should... Like a 1/2 of a second later then i move my mouse and because of that its almost impossible to play the game...
The problem started when i installed a new videocard : Geforce 8600 gt 512

Any ideas ?


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

Have you updated your video drivers?

http://tribaltrouble.com/driversupport.php


----------



## funky105 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yup :}}


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

Let's try turning *V-Sync* off.

You will need to open the *Nvidia Control Panel* and go to *3D Settings* > *Advanced*.

Look for *Vertical Sync* and turn it off.

You may also have to disable *V-Sync* in your game options.


----------



## funky105 (Aug 24, 2009)

I turned if off in NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL but how can i turn it off in the game ?


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a look where you would adjust the Video Options.


----------



## funky105 (Aug 24, 2009)

there is nothing that says something about vsync


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright, try running the game now. Do you notice and mouse lag?


----------



## funky105 (Aug 24, 2009)

its still the same... ;[[[


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

In your game, open *Console* and type each of these:

*fps_max 101

cl_dynamiccrosshair 0

cl_crosshair_size small

cl_cmdrate 101

cl_updaterate 101

rate 30000*

See if that helped.

Also, is your mouse plugged in via *USB* or *PS/2*?


----------



## funky105 (Aug 24, 2009)

my mouse - USB

and those setting did not help !!!


----------



## Polaris2KX (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you get a delay with the mouse on the menu, during gameplay or both?

You could try lowering the in-game resolution just to see if that eliminates the lag.


----------



## h00dstoker (Jan 19, 2010)

You use mouse fix?
Try reinstalling it!.
What is the brand of your mouse? Maybe someone will fix for this bug on the official site of the mouse


----------

